# TOY in a rare pose with the Cosy one



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope you enjoy it. It's rare we can see Toy's eyes LOL!





[attachment=20142:attachment]


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Very Cute!









You have some very special and precious babies!!!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

My heart just melts every time i see your babies' pictures









I love Toy, i missed his pictures around!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks! I would take more of Toy but she loves to rub her topknot down almost the minute after I put it up. When it's down you cannot see her little face at all! I lucked out or she was just too tired to rub at the moment here. LOL!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, Thankyou so much Brit. I just adore Toy, she is so sweet. Thankyou, beautiful beautiful beautiful Photo ( will except anymore you may have







)


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww way cute.









how many beds do they have????? LOL


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

you are soooo lucky you dont live near me....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha..well, there is a bed in my daughter's room, two in the living room and two in the den area, with one in my bedroom too. How many is that? LOL Toy typically does not like sharing a bed, but she was there first for this pic. Haha.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Aww, what a cute picture, they are both just soo cute
















I just bought that same bed, but ours is in pink















we needed a new bed


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Aww, what a cute picture, they are both just soo cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Hahaha..I bet you needed it as badly as we did. It was just such a deal I couldn't pass it up. It's so squishy and snuggly too. I love the new improved Petsmart. I may go there everyday now. LOL!

I didn't get a chance to check out the Pet Hotel yet.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That is a rare pic, we don't get to see much of Toy. She's adorable. That's a pretty little bed too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I can't believe how cute your little ones are









And the fabulous pics you take of them.

















Very nice, Brit.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They're so darn cute!! I don't see enough of darling little Toy! She takes a great picture. And Cosy is as photogenic as ever.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww Brit thank you so very much for being swift on taking the picture! Cosy and Toy are just DARLING! I had to laugh when you said it was rare to see Toy's eyes, oh how I know what you mean. However Wookie doesn't bother his topknot, it's just his "beard" is taking what seems forever to "learn" to lay down. hehehe



DARN, darn, would be PetSmart... I have to pass two PetCos and three PetSuperMarkets to get to a PetSmart.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

It's so special to see both angels together! I miss pictures of Toy!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Toy is GORGEOUS , and I want to see more photos , even with messy hair . What a pretty pair . Sarah


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

They are both so adorable!














Thanks so much for catching Toy with the eyes open-they are very cute eyes! Who knew


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I just love Toy and Cosy's look. Do you mind if I ask who your breeder is? I am looking for a second maltese (well, considering it) and I would love to have one like Toy or Cosy! What do you look for when looking for a pup? Mind sharing some pics of Toy or Cosy when they were little so I know what to look for?


----------



## Kassy (Mar 6, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

This picture is sooo sweet! I love that 'smirk" on her face!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I just love Toy and Cosy's look. Do you mind if I ask who your breeder is? I am looking for a second maltese (well, considering it) and I would love to have one like Toy or Cosy! What do you look for when looking for a pup? Mind sharing some pics of Toy or Cosy when they were little so I know what to look for?[/B]


 

Angela, they both come from Angel Maltese (Bonnie Palmer). Here are a couple puppy pics ..one of each.

Cosy was 5 months when I got her so her pic is a bit older than Toy's who was 3.5 months when I got her.

Toy at 3.5 months.

[attachment=20146:attachment] [attachment=20147:attachment]



Cosy ~ she was cut short before I got her at 5 months

[attachment=20148:attachment] [attachment=20149:attachment] 



I like short muzzles and wide eyes, as if you can't tell. LOL


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so glad to see a picture of Toy....she is one of my favorites.







Don't get me wrong, I love







Cosy, too....but there's just something about Toy that I just really adore!!
















Great bed!







...I'm gonna have to take a trip - the closest dog stores are 50 minutes away


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG The baby pictures are sooooo cute!!! Toy and Cosy are just perfect.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

The picture of Cosy and Toy in their new bed is precious, and I loved seeing the baby pics of the girls.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm so glad to see a pic of Toy! We don't get to see her nearly enough and seeing them together is just cuteness overload.

Now about those puppy pics, my heart is officially melting. The one of you holding Toy in the air is just more than I can take. Both of them are just perfection.


----------



## maltesemomma (Jan 23, 2007)

They are so gorgeous... I thought I was the only one who has dog beds all over the house... the living room, the den, bedroom....and special mention to Meckie's "magic blanket" under the kitchen table...


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Your babies are sooo gorgeous!







I love seeing their pictures!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I sure did LOVE looking at this adorable pic









Kat


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Brit, both your babies are adorable, I love to see both Cosy and Toy







Thank you for posting their ever so cute pictures


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I hope you enjoy it. It's rare we can see Toy's eyes LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pups look so good in blue...whether wearing it or on it!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Brit, both of your little girls are just precious.







Sprout would like to take them on a double date.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Ditto on what everyone else has said...they are just GORGEOUS!!! I LOVE pics of your babies. Your pics always seem so perfect so it's good to know that Toy is a pistol like my Zoe. I'm just now growing out her top knot & the minute it is in, she is rubbing it so that it is crooked & the short bangs that aren't quite long enough to be in the band are pulled out. She's quite a sight to see! LOL</span>


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

They are sooooo gorgeous--and the puppy pics are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Brit, They are perfect. Love seeing both of them.
Aimee


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> Angela, they both come from Angel Maltese (Bonnie Palmer). Here are a couple puppy pics ..one of each.[/B]


Your babies are absolutely to die for adorable. Do you know if Angel Maltese has a website? I would love to see more pictures of their dogs.



> I like short muzzles and wide eyes, as if you can't tell. LOL[/B]


The heads on those girls are wonderful. Most of the time when I see a head I love, the pedigree is heavy in Marcris. Is that the case with your girls? I don't want to pester you with too many questions, so just one more. Would you say your babies are representative of the Angel Maltese type? I'm going to be adding to my Maltese family in the near future, and I'm keeping track of breeders whose dogs interest me. Those dogs of yours sure have my interest!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=347140
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes, both of their pedigrees have Marcris Risque on both, one has him on both sides though not as close.

From what I have seen, yes, they are representative of Angel Maltese. They are both very sound little dogs too. No loose patellas. Straight coats. Personalities that exemplify the maltese standard. There are others on SM that have Angel maltese too. They are little dolls as well. (no, I'm not getting a kickback, darn it LOL)


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> Yes, both of their pedigrees have Marcris Risque on both, one has him on both sides though not as close.
> 
> From what I have seen, yes, they are representative of Angel Maltese. They are both very sound little dogs too. No loose patellas. Straight coats. Personalities that exemplify the maltese standard. There are others on SM that have Angel maltese too. They are little dolls as well. (no, I'm not getting a kickback, darn it LOL)[/B]


I thought they both looked a little "Risque"...especially Toy. I love love love her face. Thanks for the info about Angel Maltese. I really need to look into them to add to my list of breeders. The more good options, the better, because I want a smallish (under 5 pounds) male and that's going to be hard to find. Doctor's orders I'm not supposed to lift over 5 pounds, so it's really not an option. It seems like the show breeders keep their cute, small males for breeding and sell their cute, small females because they prefer not breeding smaller females. It makes sense, but it doesn't make it easy. If I could find a male with the qualities of your girl babies, I'd be in Maltese heaven.

Do you know if Angel Maltese has a website?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Yes, both of their pedigrees have Marcris Risque on both, one has him on both sides though not as close.
> 
> From what I have seen, yes, they are representative of Angel Maltese. They are both very sound little dogs too. No loose patellas. Straight coats. Personalities that exemplify the maltese standard. There are others on SM that have Angel maltese too. They are little dolls as well. (no, I'm not getting a kickback, darn it LOL)[/B]


I thought they both looked a little "Risque"...especially Toy. I love love love her face. Thanks for the info about Angel Maltese. I really need to look into them to add to my list of breeders. The more good options, the better, because I want a smallish (under 5 pounds) male and that's going to be hard to find. Doctor's orders I'm not supposed to lift over 5 pounds, so it's really not an option. It seems like the show breeders keep their cute, small males for breeding and sell their cute, small females because they prefer not breeding smaller females. It makes sense, but it doesn't make it easy. If I could find a male with the qualities of your girl babies, I'd be in Maltese heaven.

Do you know if Angel Maltese has a website? [/B][/QUOTE] 



Is there a particular reason you prefer a male? Yes, often small males are kept to keep the maltese breed in check sizewise, but not always. Melanie has little Wookie from Bonnie who is very small. It shouldn't be too hard to find a male under five lbs.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> Is there a particular reason you prefer a male? Yes, often small males are kept to keep the maltese breed in check sizewise, but not always. Melanie has little Wookie from Bonnie who is very small. It shouldn't be too hard to find a male under five lbs.[/B]


Not a logical reason, more an illogical emotional one. I know every dog is different, it's just that I've always had better bonding attachments with boys. Maybe it's me, maybe it's them, or maybe it's just the luck of the draw; but I think I'm a little superstitious about it now. I've been keeping an eye on available puppies with the breeders I've been interested in...could just be a timing thing, but all the boys I've seen look like they'll be in the 6+ pound range. I know the right dog is out there for me, and I'm not in a big rush, so it will just have to happen when it happens. I'm thrilled to add another breeder to the list now that I know Toy and Cosy are representative of the Angel Maltese type. Very cool.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

sooo adorable!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! I always love pictures of Toy and or Cosy. Gorgeous little girls!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

That is a great pictures. Your furbabies are so adorable.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

they are even cuter together. we miss Toy







Cosy is so cute in this picture


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*<span style="color:#33cc00">Your darlings are gorgeous!!!







and lovin the bed</span>*


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey, take pity on me. I'm diabetic and that picture is just about sweeter than I can stand.







They are both beautiful and I love their new bed too.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh how did I miss this pic?! They are such dolls, and omg those baby pics of Toy are too much! What an absolutely darling puppy she was! Ok I'm gonna stop gushing now--can you tell how much I love those girls? LOL


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

awe, i miss seeing pics of your babies.. they are so so so so cute!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.</span>









CuteCosyNToy' date='Mar 7 2007, 10:01 PM' post='347072'] I hope you enjoy it. It's rare we can see Toy's eyes LOL!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> awe, i miss seeing pics of your babies.. they are so so so so cute![/B]


 



Hey, Anna! So nice to see you on the board again! I hope you post more pics soon of your baby. You know I just love her.





> Thanks for sharing.</span>[/B]


 

You need to post more pics of your cute babies too! We love seeing them!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Toy! Yay!!







Don't get me wrong, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Cosy pictures, but I was beginning to miss seeing the adorable little Toy! 

Thanks for sharing these pictures Brit, both your girls are darlings!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I just love Cosy and Toy. They are so beautiful. Oh by the way Sweetpea is at the groomers right now getting the Cosy cut. When I showed the groomer a picture of Cosy she said "wow what a beautiful dog".


----------

